# Comment imprimer en noir et blanc ?



## Pan (22 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment imprimer en noir et blanc une page en couleur. J'ai cherché dans l'onglet "copies et pages" mais je n'ai rien trouvé parmi les différents choix qui me sont proposés :
- mise en page
- programmateur
- gestion du papier
- colorsync
- page de garde
- traitement des erreurs
- alimentation
- résumé

Merci.


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (22 Septembre 2006)

non, pas là


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2006)

Si.

Dans "ColorSync", il est possible d'appliquer le filtre Quartz "Gray Tone".

On passe alors de la couleur en niveaux de gris.


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment imprimer en noir et blanc une page en couleur. J'ai cherché dans l'onglet "copies et pages" mais je n'ai rien trouvé parmi les différents choix qui me sont proposés :
> - mise en page
> ...



Perso, dans "Qualité et support", je coche la case "Impression en niveaux de gris".


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2006)

Salut,
Je ne sais pas si ça dépend des drivers d'imprimantes ou de l'OS mais je fais pomme+p  (Imprimer)
 Dans la fenètre qui s'affiche, je passe de 'copie et pages' à 'fonctions d'imprimante'
 Dans 'fonctions d'imprimante' je passe de 'basic settings' à 'expert settings 1'
 Et dans 'mode de sortie' je passe de 'color' à 'black and white'

Pour info OSX 3.9 et EPSON SC680


----------



## Pan (24 Septembre 2006)

Oui ! C'était effectivement dans le filtre Quartz de ColorSync : j'ai appliqué le filtre Black & White et j'ai obtenu une page en noir et blanc (et pas en niveau de gris, moins économique).

Par contre, pour information, mon driver (Xerox 6120) ne me propose ni "Qualité et support", ni "Fonctions d'imprimante".

Encore merci.


----------



## utc (24 Septembre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Oui ! C'était effectivement dans le filtre Quartz de ColorSync : j'ai appliqué le filtre Black & White et j'ai obtenu une page en noir et blanc (et pas en niveau de gris, moins économique).
> 
> Par contre, pour information, mon driver (Xerox 6120) ne me propose ni "Qualité et support", ni "Fonctions d'imprimante".
> 
> Encore merci.



Black & White , c'est plus économique mais moche comme pour un fax, donc a n'utiliser que si l'on se moque de la qualité.


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2006)

Ravi si j'ai quand même été utile.

PS qui n'a rien à voir : Si Lab Fa Mi Sol Mi Do Ré, non ?


----------



## Pan (25 Septembre 2006)

utc a dit:


> Black & White , c'est plus économique mais moche comme pour un fax, donc a n'utiliser que si l'on se moque de la qualité.



Oui, d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est plus économique : à priori, il faut plus de matière pour faire du noir que pour faire du gris, non ?



Romuald a dit:


> PS qui n'a rien à voir : Si Lab Fa Mi Sol Mi Do Ré, non ?



Qu'est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2006)

Le début d'une fugue dans une cantate, chais pu laquelle, bouh, bouh :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est plus économique : à priori, il faut plus de matière pour faire du noir que pour faire du gris, non ?



Ben nan, pour faire du noir, tu tapes dans UNE cartouche d'encre, pour faire du gris, c'est, selon l'imprimante, dans 4 ou 6.


----------



## Pan (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, pour faire du noir, tu tapes dans UNE cartouche d'encre, pour faire du gris, c'est, selon l'imprimante, dans 4 ou 6.



Ah oui ? Mais j'ai une imprimante laser, c'est pareil ?



Romuald a dit:


> Le début d'une fugue dans une cantate, chais pu laquelle, bouh, bouh :rose:



Quel est le rythme ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

Pan a dit:


> Ah oui ? Mais j'ai une imprimante laser, c'est pareil ?



Non, une laser, au lieu de taper dans les cartouches d'encre, tu tapes dans les cartouches de toner ...


----------



## Pan (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, une laser, au lieu de taper dans les cartouches d'encre, tu tapes dans les cartouches de toner ...



Sauf que je n'ai qu'UNE cartouche de toner noir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: Tu veux dire que tu nous a demand&#233; comment imprimer en noir et blanc avec une laser monochrome ?


----------



## Pan (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu nous a demandé comment imprimer en noir et blanc avec une laser monochrome ?



Non, c'est une laser couleur mais je ne pense pas qu'elle utilise les cartouches couleurs pour imprimer en niveau de gris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

Ah ... Ouf ! 

alors, pour l'impression en niveaux de gris, il y a deux options pou une laser : elle peut les obtenir par des tramages de noir, mais dans les gris clair, c'est pas terrible, ou alors, elle peut les avoir de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que les jets d'encre, en utilisant ses toners couleur. C'est la seule fa&#231;on d'obtenir des niveaux de gris en "a-plat" (c'est &#224; dire couleur continue, pas de tramage).


----------



## Pan (26 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, pour l'impression en niveaux de gris, il y a deux options pour une laser : elle peut les obtenir par des tramages de noir



Voilà où je voulais en venir : puisque dans un tramage de noir il y a des espaces blancs entre les points noirs, l'impression en gris doit être plus économique qu'en noir.
Cependant, en discutant autour de moi, on m'a expliqué un autre fait : dans une impression en noir et blanc, certaines zones claires, qui sortiraient en gris clair sur une impression en niveaux de gris, sortent blanches, d'où une économie par rapport à l'impression en niveaux de gris.
Au final, cela doit dépendre des pages : existe-t-il des logiciels capables de dire si pour telle ou telle page il est plus économique d'imprimer en noir et blanc ou en niveaux de gris ?


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Septembre 2006)

Le principe d'un tel logiciel me para&#238;t plut&#244;t "bancale".

Pour passer de la couleur aux niveaux de gris, on calcule (plus ou moins) un niveau de luminosit&#233;. Pour passer des niveaux de gris au noir et blanc, on applique un seuillage, &#233;ventuellement accompagn&#233; d'un tramage.

Il est donc &#233;vident que le niveau du seuil appliqu&#233; d&#233;termine directement la quantit&#233; de noir dans l'image. Et le seuil optimal &#224; choisir ne peut &#234;tre d&#233;termin&#233; qu'au cas par cas, en fonction du contenu de l'image, de mani&#232;re &#224; conserver l'intelligibilit&#233; de cette derni&#232;re (ce qui rel&#232;ve avant tout du jugement de l'utilisateur).

La quantit&#233; d'encre utilis&#233;e d&#233;pend avant tout de l'imprimante et du mode de rendu param&#233;tr&#233;. Il faudrait que le logiciel r&#233;pertorie tous les cas possibles, et inclue des calculs sur les quantit&#233;s d'encre r&#233;sultant des m&#233;thodes particuli&#232;res d'impression (surcharges, micro-goutelettes, tramage, etc.) dont certaines sont brevet&#233;es ou tenues secr&#232;tes.

Si un tel logiciel existe, il doit &#234;tre sp&#233;cifique &#224; un constructeur d'imprimante. Sinon je doute fort de sa justesse, et donc de son utilit&#233;.


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (26 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si un tel logiciel existe, il doit être spécifique à un constructeur d'imprimante. Sinon je doute fort de sa justesse, et donc de son utilité.





idem pour ce thread finalement


----------



## Pan (28 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Il est donc évident que le niveau du seuil appliqué détermine directement la quantité de noir dans l'image. Et le seuil optimal à choisir ne peut être déterminé qu'au cas par cas, en fonction du contenu de l'image, de manière à conserver l'intelligibilité de cette dernière (ce qui relève avant tout du jugement de l'utilisateur).



Et non, car en fait, quand j'imprime une page en noir et blanc, le plus souvent c'est parce que seul le texte m'intéresse. Y a-t-il un moyen d'imprimer une page sans les images ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2006)

Pas sans modifier le document d'origine.


----------



## xuebidon (20 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Tu veux dire que tu nous a demand&#233; comment imprimer en noir et blanc avec une laser monochrome ?


Je cite cette phrase, car elle correspond exactement &#224; ce que je veux faire. &#199;a a l'air idiot, et pourtant...
Je voudrais pouvoir imprimer mes pages de texte o&#249; il reste beaucoup de mots en couleur qui indiquent, jusqu'&#224; l'&#233;tat final, des corrections ou v&#233;rifications &#224; faire. J'ai une HP laserjet 1320 n et b, et un syst&#232;me 10.3.9. J'imprime &#224; partir de Word 2004 ou Acrobat 7. Autrefois, il &#233;tait possible, en imprimant dans Word, de demander noir et blanc ou niveaux de gris. L&#224;, je n'y arrive pas, et le gris me g&#234;ne. J'ai essay&#233; le filtre black & white, mais les mots en rouge disparaissent, deviennent blanc. Les autres couleurs, &#231;a va.
Bien s&#251;r, je peux repasser tout mon texte en noir avant d'imprimer, mais c'est la barbe avant que le texte soit fini. J'ai regard&#233; un peu partout, mais j'ai l'impression que ma demande est trop particuli&#232;re... C'est pourtant  bien pratique de pr&#233;parer un manuscrit en se servant de couleurs. Et d'imprimer des pages au fur et &#224; mesure de la lecture/correction. Par exemple, je mets en rouge ce que j'ai corrig&#233;, en violet les entr&#233;es d'index effectu&#233;es, en bleu ce qui pose un probl&#232;me, etc.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une id&#233;e?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

Oui, moi !

Bon alors, tu r&#233;diges ton texte de toutes les couleurs, tu sauvegardes, puis pomme-A tu bascule tout en noir, tu imprimes, tu fermes sans sauvegarder, tu rouvre ta sauvegarde d'il y a deux minutes, ton texte est en couleurs &#224; l'&#233;cran, et en noir sur le papier, plus simple, tu meurs !


----------



## xuebidon (21 Décembre 2006)

C'est effectivement ce que je fais, faute de mieux. Mais, j'ai tellement l'habitude de sauvegarder tout le temps (avec pomme S) que je me suis pi&#233;g&#233;e plusieurs fois. Ce r&#233;flexe pavlovien de pomme S d&#232;s que je l&#232;ve le nez de l'ordinateur est n&#233;faste dans ce cas pr&#233;cis. M&#234;me ma copie de sauvegarde automatique avait chang&#233; (j'avais fait deux fois pomme-S). Il faut donc, avant d'imprimer, que je fasse un enregistrer sous, que je donne un titre malin pour ne pas confondre avec l'original. Ensuite, si j'ai deux versions ouvertes en m&#234;me temps, comme je continue d'introduire des corrections en m&#234;me temps que j'imprime, je risque de me tromper. Bien s&#251;r, je peux aussi annuler jusqu'au retour &#224; mes couleurs, mais j'annule aussi les corrections que j'ai faites entre-temps... Bref, je me demandais juste s'il n'y avait pas quelque chose de plus pratique, du genre option noir et blanc sans niveaux de gris, comme au bon vieux temps. Si c'est non, tant pis.
NB J'ai des habitudes ant&#233;diluviennes de travail sur des documents tr&#232;s longs, et j'imprime une page de temps en temps pour des essais... J'ai plein d'automatisme qui me permettent d'aller vite, mais qui, parfois, me m&#232;nent o&#249; je ne veux pas.
PS: est-il normal que le filtre ColorSync Noir et Blanc noircisse tout sauf le rouge?
Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas bien lu: tu me proposes de fermer mon texte sans sauvegarder. OK, mais fermer veut dire qu'il faut que je revienne o&#249; j'en &#233;tais, et que je m'interrompe dans ma correction. Trop long de toute fa&#231;on. Je souhaitais quelque chose de rapide dans les options d'impression.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2006)

xuebidon a dit:


> C'est effectivement ce que je fais, faute de mieux. Mais, j'ai tellement l'habitude de sauvegarder tout le temps (avec pomme S) que je me suis pi&#233;g&#233;e plusieurs fois. Ce r&#233;flexe pavlovien de pomme S d&#232;s que je l&#232;ve le nez de l'ordinateur est n&#233;faste dans ce cas pr&#233;cis. M&#234;me ma copie de sauvegarde automatique avait chang&#233; (j'avais fait deux fois pomme-S). Il faut donc, avant d'imprimer, que je fasse un enregistrer sous, que je donne un titre malin pour ne pas confondre avec l'original. Ensuite, si j'ai deux versions ouvertes en m&#234;me temps, comme je continue d'introduire des corrections en m&#234;me temps que j'imprime, je risque de me tromper. Bien s&#251;r, je peux aussi annuler jusqu'au retour &#224; mes couleurs, mais j'annule aussi les corrections que j'ai faites entre-temps... Bref, je me demandais juste s'il n'y avait pas quelque chose de plus pratique, du genre option noir et blanc sans niveaux de gris, comme au bon vieux temps. Si c'est non, tant pis.
> NB J'ai des habitudes ant&#233;diluviennes de travail sur des documents tr&#232;s longs, et j'imprime une page de temps en temps pour des essais... J'ai plein d'automatisme qui me permettent d'aller vite, mais qui, parfois, me m&#232;nent o&#249; je ne veux pas.
> PS: est-il normal que le filtre ColorSync Noir et Blanc noircisse tout sauf le rouge?
> Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas bien lu: tu me proposes de fermer mon texte sans sauvegarder. OK, mais fermer veut dire qu'il faut que je revienne o&#249; j'en &#233;tais, et que je m'interrompe dans ma correction. Trop long de toute fa&#231;on. Je souhaitais quelque chose de rapide dans les options d'impression.



Alors, je ne vois qu'une seule solution : Utilise une imprimante couleur, leurs pilotes ont g&#233;n&#233;ralement une option pour imprimer en n'utilisant que la t&#234;te noire !


----------

